# Pics of your hunting partner



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's my two.Drake my lab and Bentley my golden.both 11 months.relaxing. Drake trained with Abby at trinity oaks in Indiana. Bentley has more drive than I've ever seen in a dog. Gonna be my pheasant dog. Just wanted to share. Lets see some dog pics.

Bottom pic was at 11 weeks.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Gauge and maggie!



"StinkFinger"


----------



## CommanderInChief (Dec 27, 2012)

Oakley 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fun thread. always dig pictures.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Buddy and Sadie, Most dependable hunting buddy's ever!


----------



## post126 (Sep 9, 2011)

Colt with his first duck last fall.











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I lost my hunting partner back in the end of November last year. Grace was one helluva dog, even though she is gone she is definitely not forgotten. It was a tough deal. She was my first dog and she was always ready to go even in her old age she still had the heart of a pup. RIP Grace

The new pup "Coot" has some boots to fill and she has impressed me so far and is coming a long great. She will be already to rock-n-roll for duck season. The first pic is her at 9 weeks old and the second was taken a few days ago.


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

My Pro Staffers lab....he is one lean mean duck fetching machine.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

Current hunting partner with future hunting partner. Any dog that wears a party hat a 3 yr old put on him for her birthday party is ok in my book!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

This my partner dozer 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone AWS just turned 4 months


----------



## zollcat111 (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is Rory, Boykin Spaniel






















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The first one is of my chessie Angus during last year's late season. Second is him as a spry pup. Last pic is of my chessie tuke on her last hunt in the UP. Now she just hangs out and gets tormented by my 14 month old son

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Double post

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's a pic of my old retriever.

He's getting kind of long in the tooth, probably have to put him down soon


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

This is Mandy is her first season just turn 1 year old this week can't wait to get her out 




























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

